# Coastal Business Supplies Offers JetPro SofStretch In New 13-by-19-Inch Size



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Neenah JetPro SofStretch inkjet heat transfer paper, is now available from Coastal Business Supplies in 13- by 19-inch, as well as 11- by-17-inch sheets. With JetPro SofStretch it’s easy to achieve the look and feel of direct-to-garment printing while retaining light, vibrant colors.

Specifically developed for creating soft, breathable transfers for light-colored garments, JetPro SofStretch transfers can be applied to cotton, polyester and cotton/polyester-blends. This light, bright paper yields vivid colors, and its thin polymer coating holds ink for maximum color saturation while making the polymer background surrounding the image less apparent. 

The transfer’s softness increases with washing, and stretching after peeling increases its durability. In addition, Neenah is Green-e Certified, which makes JetPro SofStretch transfers perfect for infant and children’s clothing. 

JetPro SofStretch is designed for use with inkjet printers and may not be compatible with thermal inkjet printers. Pigment ink is recommended for best results. SofStretch is for heat press use only, and transfers apply at 375 degrees for 20 to 30 seconds and peel hot. 

For further details, a brief video demonstration, and information on purchasing a five-sheet sample pack, go to JetPro SofStretch Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper - 11" x 17" (50 sheets).

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

